# Card order



## dramcio (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello
my ifconfig(8)


```
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 64:70:02:06:7d:36
        inet6 fe80::6670:2ff:fe06:7d36%rl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether bc:5f:f4:47:77:f5
        inet 192.168.10.142 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.10.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


How to set re0 as first, rl0 as second ?

Don't ask why please 

Regards


----------



## Speedy (Dec 7, 2012)

Why?


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 7, 2012)

I am pretty sure we need a valid reason as to why you want to do this. There is no reason for it at all.

Just use instead for one nic:

`# ifconfig re0`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2012)

dramcio said:
			
		

> How to set re0 as first, rl0 as second?


You really have to share the reasoning behind this. I don't see any but then again, I don't know everything either.

You can 'rename' your interfaces, that might help.

`# ifconfig re0 name int0`
`# ifconfig rl0 name int1`

But to keep some kind of sanity, don't do something silly as
`# ifconfig rl0 name re0`
(I'm not even sure the system would allow that, I hope not)


----------



## dramcio (Dec 10, 2012)

after this 

```
int1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 64:70:02:06:7d:36
        inet6 fe80::6670:2ff:fe06:7d36%rl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
int0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether bc:5f:f4:47:77:f5
        inet 192.168.10.142 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.10.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------

